# First Wedding Pricing



## Moriarcp (Jul 5, 2016)

i just booked my first wedding. I have been second shooting weddings for a while now, so I have an extensive portfolio and I know how the show works. I can run the show at any wedding and I'm confident every time that I'll come out with some great shots for the clients. But I'm starting to shoot solo now and need to do the business side of things first. I was wondering if you all had any tips for where to start with pricing. What's the low/high? Obviously it depends on the size, the time, and what types of services I give them. But I don't even have a starting point. 

I shoot with 3 bodies and 6 lenses. 2 strobes. I cover the portraits for the couple, family and bridal party. I shoot the ceremony, getting ready, details, and reception. Basically the whole getup.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2016)

Moriarcp said:


> ...Obviously it depends on the size, the time, and what types of services I give them. But I don't even have a starting point.
> 
> I shoot with 3 bodies and 6 lenses. 2 strobes. I cover the portraits for the couple, family and bridal party. I shoot the ceremony, getting ready, details, and reception. Basically the whole getup.
> 
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


It really matters very little about the size, type of service, etc.  The time factor is the only critical issue.  Your prices are based on your cost of doing business (CODB) calculations.  That is, how much it costs you to do the work, (hard and soft) plus your desired profit.  Hard costs are such things as your insurance, licenses, fuel, software, legal & accounting fees, etc; basically anything where you have to spend cash out of pocket.. right down to the change you put in the parking meter.  Soft costs are those for things like gear upgrades, replacement, etc. Costs that can't be quantified immediately. Add to that the amount of money you need to live on for a month and the amount you want to put in the bank for your savings.  Add that all together, and multiply by 12, then divide by the number of weddings you anticipate doing in a year.  Presto... there's your cost per wedding.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2016)

You have been shooting as second shooter for a while now.  Did you just show up and push a button or did you get involve with the primary shooters.  They should give you some idea of basic price point for the area and their abilities.  From there see the above post.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 10, 2016)

I've got a bit of a different outlook on this. I agree that you do need to know your cost of doing business right down to every detail and cost. You also need to know what the current prices in your area are and the prices of your competitors. All of that is a moot point if you don't know what the job is worth to the client. They want XXX and don't really care what camera collection you have or if you went to the NY Photo Academy or whatever. All of that info has to be compared and you have to decide if what they will pay is worth it to you.


----------

